
PHP 7.4 is just around the corner. Check out what's new - brianjackson
https://kinsta.com/blog/php-7-4/
======
gregjor
Claiming that new features will make code more readable and maintainable
represent subjective opinions or speculation. What objective measures of
readability or maintainability do you refer to when making such claims? I
thought so.

